

Google Buzz Has A Huge Privacy Flaw - htsh
http://www.businessinsider.com/warning-google-buzz-has-a-huge-privacy-flaw-2010-2

======
jolie
This was discussed here, too: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1114338>

------
akadien
You say flaw, they say feature.

------
pasbesoin
Well, I dodged this by never setting up a public Google profile. And now I
most certainly NEVER WILL. Did you guys learn nothing from the recent Facebook
fiasco?

I guess I'm going have to just declare myself done with the whole social web
meme and sites that embrace it. Maybe local clients as well as self-publishing
-- Opera Unite, if nothing else -- really are the better way to go.

Google (and I know a number of HN'er's are Googlers), I am very disappointed
in the lack of thoughtfulness and consideration that this change reflects.
Such changes should ALWAYS be OPT IN, not opt out.

P.S. Sufficient stupidity approaches (and also often begets) evil. (Not that
I'm the brightest bulb on the string; nonetheless, I'm saying.)

